# Chevy/GMC Front Frame rot and cracks…how I fixed it.



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok. This repair was only to save this 2000 GMC K 2500 6.5 TD truck for only one more season. It is for a member here on plowsite. The issue is there is really nothing left of the front frame horns where the fisher plow brackets attach and where the sway bar frame part is coming away from the remainder of the frame. We all know you cannot weld to rust, period. I know there are many ways to skin a cat but this is how I did it. The last storm of 2017 he could not plow at all, as the driver's side front plow bracket was just hanging there. He had to hold it up with a bungee cord to keep the bracket from hitting the ground. Ok so onto the project.

First pic. Sorry for the dark pic, I think this was rust dust flying around as I had to grind the crap out of the "good" part of the frame which is all predicated on this repair.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Second pic. I had to figure a way to grasp good material and capture the swaybar mount and tie in the fisher plow bracket. This is the pass side; the driver's side looks the same but inverted and had holes for bolts on the driver's side frame area.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Third Pic. Lined up and tacked on.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Fourth Pic. Tacked onto the outside of the fisher plow brackets


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Pic five. You will notice the side plates kind of hang down a little. I did this on purpose cause I am going to tie them together with this 2"x2" tube and capture the small flat stock on the plow bracket that go back to the truck sub/engine cross member area


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Pic six. All fully welded. I also primed it before it left.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice job of hillbilly engineering. I’ve “plated” a few frame ears/rails over the years using the same type of approach.


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

Good job TJS!
Wish you were closer to me.
Do you mind telling us how much the job cost? That should get a few more years out of the truck.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Dirtebiker said:


> Good job TJS!
> Wish you were closer to me.
> Do you mind telling us how much the job cost? That should get a few more years out of the truck.


 I will tell you it took me 6 hours straight of hustling to get it done. I had this material in my metal bin.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I had a 94, k3500. Had to do almost the same thing. That was a good truck. It was a mason dump. The back got real bad. I'm sure it's turned into beer cans now.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> I had a 94, k3500. Had to do almost the same thing. That was a good truck. It was a mason dump. The back got real bad. _*I'm sure it's turned into beer cans now*_.


Beers cans...... Maybe you've emptied a few to many today.....


----------

